# Yamaha sound card



## kappa7krazy (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi there, I was wondering if my current sound card would work with rew. I have a Yamaha ymf724 card and I can not find alot of info about it. I have actually tried this card with rew about a year ago but I was not sure if the failure was pilot error or if the sound card is not capable of playing and recording at the same time. I would like to learn how to use rew but if my current card isn't capable, I will get a new one before I start researching all the rew info again. Any help or suggestions would be great. TIA, Brian


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Well REW just talks to the Windows sound layer. So if Windows can talk to your soundcard, REW should be able to.

However you'd be best off searching for a new card. Yamaha got out of the consumer sound card market a good while ago. As such there isn't very good support for their stuff. They don't have any Vista or Windows 7 drivers, for example.

Unless you are really strapped for cash, I'd think about a new sound card just in general. You'll get better support, and probably better converters and such. Depending on what you are after, you can find some fairly nice cards for around $100.


----------

